# Musician needed urgently



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello,

We need urgently a musician that can perform and record the following song for a short film:
-	Concert for piano n23 in A major K488 of Mozart.

Digital music productions welcome.
The work is non paid, but the short film will be shown in several festivals nationally and internationally, so it's a great opportunity for publicity and portfolio material.

The musician that we had has pulled out due to work constraints, so we need the music piece for the 12th of February 2011.

If you are interested, please email me at [email protected] and I will provide more detail.

Thank you very much.


----------

